

Young Guns: the Valley's Teen Tech Execs - helwr
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/tech/Young-Guns-Silicon-Valleys-Tech-Execs-96302244.html

======
mattgratt
isn't this the kid that offered a tc post for a laptop?

